# Admin availability: 23rd - 30th Nov



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just an FYI for anyone wanting to contact admin next week...our availability will be limited.

If you contact me with any account issues etc I'll do my best to address them but please be patient if I take a few days to respond.

Thank you


----------

